# Driving License query



## kashaziz (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi All,

I am planning to get a Driving License in UAE. As my country is not on the list of D/L transfer, I have to go through the process of acquiring a new license. I am bit short of time as I have to go back by end of this month and then return in December. 

I will appreciate if some one can respond to the following:

1. Is it required to have Emirates ID Card to open a traffic file? My card expired in Jan 2011. What do I have to do to get it renewed? and how much time will that take?

2. If I happen to open a file, do I have to take the theory classes immediately? Or I can open the file now and do the theory and driving lessons couple of months later?

Many Thanks.


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey i just got my dl recently...no emirates id is required for opening of ur file......
Also i think you can be flexible with your classes as long as you notify the school in advance.....i enrolled in dubai driving centre and had a tough time!


----------



## kashaziz (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for your response. 

I have read a thread earlier that mentioned the requirement of Emirates ID Card (or its receipt) for opening up the file.

Can you please share how you went through the process, the required documents, and how tough is the test? 

Do you think its possible that I open my file now and can do the lessons after couple of months?

Best Regards.




Dubai_NewKid said:


> Hey i just got my dl recently...no emirates id is required for opening of ur file......
> Also i think you can be flexible with your classes as long as you notify the school in advance.....i enrolled in dubai driving centre and had a tough time!


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

i actually got NOC from my company, which is a must and then applied with one of the driving schools.... then after paying up, they schedule theory classes for you, which are elementary and common sense. after your 8 theory classes, there is a theory test. Just need to get 17 answers out of 35 to be able to get on the road.

Once on road, need to get 20 classes, after which there is an internal road test.

best is just log into dubai driving centre, belhasa driving centre and get all the info you need.

hope this helps


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Dubai_NewKid said:


> then after paying up, they schedule theory classes for you, which are elementary and common sense. after your 8 theory classes, there is a theory test. Just need to get 17 answers out of 35 to be able to get on the road.



So the pass rate is 48% for a noddy test that's just common sense. I wouldn't be at all surprised if its also a multi choice test with just 2 possible answers to each question..

This begins to explain a hell of a lot of the issues with the driving standards here. Thanks


----------



## kashaziz (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks. Will do that.





Dubai_NewKid said:


> i actually got NOC from my company, which is a must and then applied with one of the driving schools.... then after paying up, they schedule theory classes for you, which are elementary and common sense. after your 8 theory classes, there is a theory test. Just need to get 17 answers out of 35 to be able to get on the road.
> 
> Once on road, need to get 20 classes, after which there is an internal road test.
> 
> ...


----------



## kashaziz (Nov 2, 2008)

I am updating this thread to include the process of opening a traffic file in RAK. Please note that this process is for people with Free Zone visa. 

*How to open a Traffic File in RAK*

Documents Required:
--------------------------

- Passport Copy
- 1 Photo
- Trade License Copy
- Sponsor Letter (provided by the Free Zone)
- Emirates ID Card / Receipt copy


Steps:
--------


1. Visit main Traffic Police office (called Maroor in Arabic) out side RAK city (near Emirates R/A)
2. Present your documents at Reception. They will put them in a card file.
3. Go outside for typing (AED 25), and eye test (Free)
4. Come back inside the building. Go to the counters on your right. Ask which one of them is taking new applications.
5. The person behind the counter will take your file and after doing some data entry, will ask you to sit on a chair with a back panel and snap your picture. 
6. Make payment and get your Learning Card with First Appointment sheet.

Now you can visit RAK Driving Academy counter to get enlisted for driving (theory) lessons.


Hope this helps to all the newcomers.


----------



## CVDS (May 10, 2011)

kashaziz said:


> Hope this helps to all the newcomers.



I am so sorry for those of you that have to take all of the tests to change your licenses over- 

I just want to throw in my two cents incase anyone from the US is wondering about the process- 

- Passport Copy
- Residency Visa Copy from your passport page
- 1 Photo
- State Driver's License Copy from the US
- Letter from Employer stating no contest


and that was as simple as that- I paid $525 dirham and walked out with a UAE license. 


that is all that you need- It was a very easy process for me.


----------



## Shark00 (May 17, 2011)

Cvds, where did you go to get this done? Thanks.


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

Try out the VIP option too. Has a ton of benefits and is quicker. Check my post on license through Fujairah, where I share my experience on how I got one done in a week =).

@CVDS : Envy, Envy and Envy!!!


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Regardless of whether an EID is needed or not, i suggest you get it renewed. Right now it can be done by going to any "authorized" typing centre....and paying 370 dhs.


----------



## mrkhann (Nov 7, 2012)

any tips on passing the test?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

mrkhann said:


> any tips on passing the test?


Revise and practice and don't make any mistakes - talk about asking the obvious!


----------

